# Fat lady on an electric bike



## Helenbells (25 May 2016)

Well, that is me to a T. 
Today we loaded up the car with our two lifecycle electric bikes and sallied forth on National Route 2, near Bridport and West Bay, Dorset.
My husband is not a natural cyclist by any means and I used to cycle to work many years ago, 32 miles a day, until illness ME struck.
Had the Lifecycle sport for a year now and have done very local rides (about 8 miles).
Today we found this route whilst staying in Beaminster and had a jolly afternoon. Off road path, uphill, gravel, narrow but very enjoyable indeed. Met several dogs and owners so slowed to pass them. Enjoyed the hedgerow wildlife. Could easily have stayed out longer but the car park ticket expired!
Then we cycled along the promenade at West Bay, without power as it was flat and sea air was bracing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2016)

Good on you. Both. Two more cyclists making the world a better place.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 May 2016)

A good reason why people should stop knocking electric bikes. They are hugely popular in Denmark.


----------



## steve50 (25 May 2016)

Good for you both, enjoy your bikes


----------



## Mireystock (26 May 2016)

Sounds good, enjoy !


----------



## Helenbells (26 May 2016)

Rather than go on the road, we went on a bridle way. Beaminster to Netherbury. Glad it was dry. Still muddy in places and loads of brick fill. Bumpy bots! Hilly too. Plenty of gates to open and shut. So more fun than progress. At Netherbury church a chap and his dog chatted and commented on the bikes. His bike days had long gone, he said. Couldn't get his leg over any more!! Cycled back on the road. YES. it was hilly, but Dorset is. No way could I have walked what we cycled. Glad of the oomph, could not have managed without it.


----------



## Helenbells (24 Jun 2016)

Fat lady hasn't been on her electric bike recently.
When said Fat Lady and Electric Bike were in one location so too was the torrential rain.!

Fat Ladies don't shrink in the rain, unfortunately.


----------



## derrick (24 Jun 2016)

Electric bikes are great, come the day my legs don't get me up them hills, i shall be getting one.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2016)

Well done enjoy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> A good reason why people should stop knocking electric bikes. They are hugely popular in Denmark.


I dislike being overtaken by electric cargo bikes when climbing the cycle snake on my singlespeed.


----------



## AnneW (18 Jul 2016)

Helenbells, I too am a fat lady on an electric bike. Only picked mine up on Saturday and I am already in love.

GrumpyGregry overtaking my OH on a hill yesterday was pure joy


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jul 2016)

I am a fat lady on a normal bike not an electric ones, but I am glad us larger ladies are reclaiming two wheels!


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jul 2016)

If it gets people to ride then im all for them, until they try to overtake me on a hill!

There is a fancy electric bike in the work bike shed, not sure who it belongs to though.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2016)

May I ask what type of bike you have, I'm trying to convince my rather rotund wife to consider a e-bike but she believes she is too large for one.


----------



## Helenbells (8 Sep 2016)

We have "Lifecycle Electric Sport" as in my avatar.
I wanted a bike that was bike looking as I used to ride a racer.
I am 17 stone and 5' 6" so qualify as a fat lady

However age has caught up and at 66 it is more difficult to "get my leg over"........ The cross bar, that is
I just make sure I am near a kerb, problem solved


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2016)

Thank you rest assured you are quite slim compared to my 5'4 wife


----------



## Helenbells (11 Sep 2016)

How about a cargo bike? They are designed to carry heavy loads.
However I would imagine 20 stone would have been tested on any electric bike frame. Above 20 stone might need more careful choosing because of the space needed between saddle and stem for large tummies.
If she is still able to walk resonably well she will be able to cycle. Go ahead, try lots of bikes. Good luck


----------



## Helenbells (19 Sep 2016)

Fat lady went on a Boris Bike across London. Whitechapel to Buckingham Palace on the hottest day of the year.
Thoroughly enjoyed it. 
Trip down memory lane, as it was the route I travelled for over 15 years, many years ago. Loved the cycle lanes, great improvement, especially as I went along Embankment. My friends thought I was mad, but they knew that already having known me 55 years.
There were no hills so I didn't miss my electric bike.


----------



## Freego Fatty (20 Sep 2016)

Hello all! This thread enticed me into your lovely forum.
In my younger years I was a keen cyclist and had the figure to go with it, but now after years of travelling by car my weight has rocketed.
At 66 I thought my cycling days were done, never to return. 
That was until my decision to sell the car and buy a good quality electric bike.
Now, at 15 and a half stone and 5'8' I am quite a large lady who zooms up the hills and against headwinds with ease!
My Freego Regency is a lovely classic looking bike.


----------



## simongt (22 Sep 2016)

Whatever the type of bike is doesn't matter, that it gets folk out of their cars has to be a good thing.


----------



## AnneW (25 Oct 2016)

Phaeton I am 52, 5' 2.5" (that's my new height, I used to be taller!) and 15.5 stone - my e-bike is a Raleigh Motus. It was expensive, I'll admit, but well worth every penny. Our LBS allows test rides and will even go out with you if you want the reassurance - I bet yours does too. It's great that larger folk are getting out on a bike, and as long as you get one that fits it'll be fine - I keep seeing people who look like a giant on a child's bike, which can't be comfortable. I hope your wife can be persuaded.

It's good to know that other people who are less than slim are cycling.

That said, I aim to be a lot lighter this time next year.....


----------



## cakeface (22 Nov 2016)

AnneW said:


> Phaeton I am 52, 5' 2.5" (that's my new height, I used to be taller!) and 15.5 stone - my e-bike is a Raleigh Motus. It was expensive, I'll admit, but well worth every penny. Our LBS allows test rides and will even go out with you if you want the reassurance - I bet yours does too. It's great that larger folk are getting out on a bike, and as long as you get one that fits it'll be fine - I keep seeing people who look like a giant on a child's bike, which can't be comfortable. I hope your wife can be persuaded.
> 
> It's good to know that other people who are less than slim are cycling.
> 
> That said, I aim to be a lot lighter this time next year.....


Anne W I am looking at buying a Motus and you are o


AnneW said:


> Phaeton I am 52, 5' 2.5" (that's my new height, I used to be taller!) and 15.5 stone - my e-bike is a Raleigh Motus. It was expensive, I'll admit, but well worth every penny. Our LBS allows test rides and will even go out with you if you want the reassurance - I bet yours does too. It's great that larger folk are getting out on a bike, and as long as you get one that fits it'll be fine - I keep seeing people who look like a giant on a child's bike, which can't be comfortable. I hope your wife can be persuaded.
> 
> It's good to know that other people who are less than slim are cycling.
> 
> That said, I aim to be a lot lighter this time next year.....


Anne sorry to go off topic slightly but does your Motus have a quick release on the Magura hydraulic brakes. I am thinking of buying one of these bikes and will need to get it in and out of the car with the minimum of faffing? 
Cheers.


----------



## AnneW (22 Nov 2016)

cakeface said:


> Anne W I am looking at buying a Motus and you are o
> 
> Anne sorry to go off topic slightly but does your Motus have a quick release on the Magura hydraulic brakes. I am thinking of buying one of these bikes and will need to get it in and out of the car with the minimum of faffing?
> Cheers.



We took the bike on holiday in the back of our VW Polo so we had a bit of practice taking the wheel off. I left it to OH (bad back not because it's difficult) and there are easy releases for the wheel and the brakes. 

The only problem we had was fitting it in the car (I've got the larger frame version). We've since bought a cross bar so that we can put it on the bike rack. 

Have you had a test ride? When I had mine the guy in our LBS showed us how to remove the wheel.

Let me know if you get one and how you find it. I love riding mine and can't wait to move office so that I can ride it every day.


----------



## cakeface (23 Nov 2016)

AnneW said:


> We took the bike on holiday in the back of our VW Polo so we had a bit of practice taking the wheel off. I left it to OH (bad back not because it's difficult) and there are easy releases for the wheel and the brakes.
> 
> The only problem we had was fitting it in the car (I've got the larger frame version). We've since bought a cross bar so that we can put it on the bike rack.
> 
> ...


Hi Anne LBS only has the Captus step through which was good fun but the wrong geometry. Off to take a look at the Cross bar version tomorrow ☺
P.s. I am actually a fat bloke on a bike.


----------



## AnneW (23 Nov 2016)

cakeface said:


> Hi Anne LBS only has the Captus step through which was good fun but the wrong geometry. Off to take a look at the Cross bar version tomorrow ☺
> P.s. I am actually a fat bloke on a bike.



Enjoy the rest ride. 

Spoke to hubby and he said you can do it without but a tyre lever to remove the brakes will save your finger nail 

He advises that when you put it back on, leave the hub nuts a bit loose and turn the wheel to make sure it passes through the brake blocks before tightening fully. 

Assuming you like it and buy it!


----------



## deanpap (18 Jan 2017)

Good for you


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> They are alright the electric bikes but in my opinion they need to go faster than the 15MPH or whatever it is.
> 40-50 MPH would be more like it.
> I peronally think people would be better off with a 125 or a moped.


They can be pedalled faster than the motor will take them, surely? Plus, mopeds can't go places that an ebike can.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> They can be pedalled faster than the motor will take them, surely?


Maybe they can but not legally, unless you are on private land that there is no chance of there being public access


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Jan 2017)

It's not illegal to pedal an e-bike faster than 15mph, or to freewheel down a hill on one. Only for the MOTOR to take you past that speed


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> It's not illegal to pedal an e-bike faster than 15mph, or to freewheel down a hill on one. Only for the MOTOR to take you past that speed


Are you sure or are you thinking logically that what it means?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Jan 2017)

Yes. Sure.

An Electrically Assisted Pedal Cycle is a pedal cycle in law and the same road rules apply to it as a normal bicycle. There is no "speed limit" for the bike.

The rules regarding power output and the limit of 15.5mph above which the motor should not propel the bike are the rules that define the machine as an EAPC rather than a motor vehicle requiring European Whole Vehicle Type Approval, VED, insurance and licencing requirements.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2017)

There was a thread before which I cannot find where the view was different, but I agree with your view.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2017)

It isn't a view. By law the maximum wattage an ebike can be in the Uk is 250w and a maximum of 15.5 miles per hour. Once the max legal speed is reached, the motor cuts out and you are on your own. As the above poster says, you can go faster than that, but it is under your own power only not from the motor.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Jan 2017)

I'm going to guess confusion comes from "unintentionally lazy" articles such as
http://www.bikebiz.com/news/read/uk...-fast-e-bikes-fail-to-win-dft-approval/017402



> . The DfT has now ensured that the UK's e-bike industry has to follow EU regulation 168/2013 –* e-bikes with a maximum speed of 25 kmh* and 250 watts will remain exempt from type-approval



The phrasing is not totally correct, and whilst I get what it means, it implies that the _*bike *_has a maximum speed, which is not the case. Although I can see how such a conclusion could be drawn reading this.

In this case "speed limit" is a turn of phrase akin to "road tax"


----------



## Helenbells (11 Jul 2017)

Fat lady is back on the electric bike. A viral illness earlier in the year knocked me out.
We have also replaced our old car with a Caddy Maxi Life. Joy of joys, both bikes can go in upright!!!!!
We have fitted a aluminium frame that slots in the boot area, with back seat taken out and middle seats folded down. Rather like a roof rack but inside the car itself.
Took the bike to Torquay and took the tortuous hills round Hope's nose. Needed high power and bestest gear, but struggled, because of left over viral effect. Mind you I am pleased, because I couldn't have walked up that hill anyway.


----------



## Helenbells (27 Jul 2017)

Just taken our pedal bikes out of the shed. They are both Claud Butler 70's vintage. Our daughter is moving to Bristol next to the Bristol and Bath cycle way. She is likely to commute into Bristol. As both bikes needed more than just a clean they have gone to a vintage repair shop. They caused some excitement for the mechanics who "oohed" and "ahhed" over them. Hanging up for sale were two Claud frames, fully restored at £350 each. 
I went for a spin on my electric bike... wistfully remembering my commutes in the 70's and 80's, before the London bike lanes!


----------



## AnneW (24 Aug 2017)

Helenbells I've had a similar year to you, with a nasty virus that stopped me in my tracks for 6-7 weeks. Back on the bike and building up my fitness again (such as it was).


----------



## Helenbells (16 Oct 2017)

Fat Lady has been on her vintage Claud Butler (recently made roadworthy) and on her electric bike too. Thoroughly enjoyed both. 
Daughter now has the Claudette (picture too large to post) and will commute along the B2B when she is comfortable with riding it. I went for a spin along the path and wobbled quite a lot. My centre of gravity has changed since I last rode it! It was a joy to ride but it was on the flat.
Back home we enjoyed the electric bikes along the Lea Valley towpath. No need for the electric power this time as it is flat. Poodled along at a comfortable 8mph. Couple of small inclines by bridges so used low power then. The VW caddy has been brilliant for transporting the bikes.


----------



## Helenbells (17 Oct 2017)

Fat Lady has been back on the electric bike on the towpath on the Lea Navigation. The sky was a red hue yesterday and today was overcast but warm. Fabulous cycling and fabulous cuppa at the end of the rides. I do like my cycling.


----------



## sheddy (11 Mar 2018)

Thread resurrection - recommendations for step-through ebike for my 5'0" misses ?


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2018)

If cheap Chinese is OK, then a woosh Petite might suit.

It has 24" wheels and is designed for shorter riders.

Even cheaper Chinese would be a Kudos Safari, a low step 26" wheel step through available in 43cm/17".

Something of a bargain - if it's the right bike - on special offer at £500-ish.

Wisper offer a 20" wheel step through which may suit a shorter rider - @welsh dragon has one and is pleased with it although I don't know how tall she is.

A step up in price would be something from Cube, who offer Bosch crank drive ebikes in a range of sizes, same as their push bikes.

Finally, the money no object purchase could be a Riese and Muller Tinker.

Another 20" wheel compact frame bike, but this time from a top quality German maker.

It has the Bosch crank drive and a choice of transmissions from about £2,800.

http://wooshbikes.co.uk/?petite

https://www.kudoscycles.com/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=275

https://wisperbikes.com/e-bikes/806-se-folding-bike/

http://www.fullycharged.com/e-bikes/bike-brand/Riese-and-Muller-ebikes


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2018)

I am 5' 3" Yes. I have a Wisper folder. Would suit someone who is 5' tall. I like the 20" inch wheels, they are so much better than say 16" ones. Exdellent bike. I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Salar (11 Mar 2018)

I'm 6'-0" and not so slender, but ride a 20" wheel folder no problem (and have ridden a 16"!).

I've been checking what's available in the not so silly money category and with good advice from @welsh dragon and @Pale Rider Wisper is the brand which comes out on tops in my opinion.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2018)

Salar said:


> I'm 6'-0" and not so slender, but ride a 20" wheel folder no problem (and have ridden a 16"!).
> 
> I've been checking what's available in the not so silly money category and with good advice from @welsh dragon and @Pale Rider Wisper is the brand which comes out on tops in my opinion.




Good luck Salar. I do hope you like the Wisper. I do. And let us know how you get on with it if you decide to buy one.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2018)

Salar said:


> I'm 6'-0" and not so slender, but ride a 20" wheel folder no problem (and have ridden a 16"!).
> 
> I've been checking what's available in the not so silly money category and with good advice from @welsh dragon and @Pale Rider Wisper is the brand which comes out on tops in my opinion.



I think you've weighed that up about right.

Wisper are a cut above budget Chinese, which they should be because they are a few hundred more money.

David Miall, the owner of Wisper, is very fair to deal with.

The 20" bike uses proven technology, but David will make a genuine attempt to sort out any problems.


----------



## Salar (12 Mar 2018)

Yes @Pale Rider they do seemto be better than the run of the mill budget bikes.

Ideally I'd like a Nexus hub just for compactness and keeping clean etc.
Shame that Wisper stopped doing them.

I see that Batribike do a folder, a very low step through with hub gears.

My better half has a Batritrike and I am quite impressed with the quality and build.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2018)

Salar said:


> Yes @Pale Rider they do seemto be better than the run of the mill budget bikes.
> 
> Ideally I'd like a Nexus hub just for compactness and keeping clean etc.
> Shame that Wisper stopped doing them.
> ...




Contact David at Wisper. He might be able to find one for you. Ebikes direct might have one. I suggest you try them as well.


----------



## Salar (12 Mar 2018)

Thanks,

My better half has a Nexus hub on her electric trike (rides a trike due to a bad leg accident a few years ago) and I can certainly see the advantages of hub gears, even more so on a folder.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Mar 2018)

Worth having a word with David at Wisper as the Dragon says.

I've no experience of Batribikes, but they've been around a while and look decent on the website.

You won't see that many budget hub gear bikes because most makers prefer to fit a rear motor.

There are more hub gear bikes with crank drives, but they are usually more expensive.


----------



## Salar (12 Mar 2018)

Spoke to Dave,

Wisper have discontinued hub gears to stop front wheel spin with a front motor.

From what I read the Batribke folder has a soft start motor control to reduce any spin.

Batribikes are now assembled in Europe and not China, not sure if makes any difference.


----------



## Helenbells (4 Aug 2018)

As the OP, I have not been out on the bikes for some time. Family illness and caring duties prevented my being in the same place as bikes.
However we cycled along the Bristol and Bath Cycleway near Mangotsfield and Bitton.
Very pleased to report that both the legs, knees and bumpsadaisy survived three consecutive days.
There were many users on the path, mostly pensioners like ourselves, some with electric bikes too.
Lots of children out with dad, who obviously used the path regularly.


----------



## tom73 (4 Aug 2018)

Good for you just go and enjoy being on two wheels and seeing what's around you and finding new things. If electric bikes get people out and about who maybe feel having a bike is not for them long may they continue. My neighbour has one users it when on holiday in his mother home. He was a cyclist and a full on all out one years ago but health mean's electric is better so he can once again enjoy being on a bike. 

Leisure and riding just for the love of can sit along side the more sporty stuff I for one are happy to do both. 
Can see why some may find it a pain being over taken by one and why posting e-rides online and passing off your ride time's ect as your own is a bit poor form. 

But in the end if more turn to 2 wheel who never would be seen on a bike then let's have more. Even if they still don't get it but it make's one of them be more nicer the next time they pass one of us by then it has to be good thing. 

Attitudes don't form over night so they won't change that quick either so the more ways we have to get things to move more towards cycling as somthing that's normal and really is open to all then let's have less negative thought's from the converted it's not us that need converting.


----------



## Brompted (4 Aug 2018)

Still using our Bromptons as a result of the continuing nightmare which is Stormont and the trousering of wages without actually earning it.
E-bikes are sorely missed as we are aging faster then they are now.
Car being used to transport the folders but better than sitting at home while the politicians prepare to extend the holidays they have been on for 18 months now.


----------



## Rockn Robin (10 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Electric bikes are great, come the day my legs don't get me up them hills, i shall be getting one.



I'm afraid that day has since arrived for me. Even little hills have become a bit of a bother. A little assistance from an electric motor is what I need now to replace the grimace on my fizzog with a smile. I'm now searching out one for my Brommie.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> I'm afraid that day has since arrived for me. Even little hills have become a bit of a bother. A little assistance from an electric motor is what I need now to replace the grimace on my fizzog with a smile. I'm now searching out one for my Brommie.




E bikes are brilliant. Having one will put a smile back on your face.


----------



## Rockn Robin (10 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> E bikes are brilliant. Having one will put a smile back on your face.



Indubitably!


----------



## Helenbells (25 Mar 2020)

First time out this year, just round the park and roads back home.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Helenbells said:


> First time out this year, just round the park and roads back home.


Good for you, my wife still hasn't ridden the one I bought her in Oct 2018, she hasn't the confidence to get on it & has a slight seat, belly handlebar issue.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Good for you, my wife still hasn't ridden the one I bought her in Oct 2018, she hasn't the confidence to get on it & has a slight seat, belly handlebar issue.


Yeah - tell me about it

bought my wife an ebike - I occasionally take it out for a ride because I feel sorry for it
Nice folder actually 

Somehow I need to convince her that buying an ebike and a pair of trainers doesn't induce weight loss and an increase in fitness - you actually need to use them


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Mar 2020)

My wife was given an ebike built by me last summer. Fortunately for me, she really likes it. We ride to the local pubs for a quick half. Furthest pub so far, 24 mile round trip. Give her the incentive of liquid refreshments


----------



## jann71 (26 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Good for you, my wife still hasn't ridden the one I bought her in Oct 2018, she hasn't the confidence to get on it & has a slight seat, belly handlebar issue.


Send it to me 😁


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2020)

jann71 said:


> Send it to me 😁


If times were different I'd consider it, if you can get transport to get it there you can have if for what we paid for it, I very much doubt she will ever ride it.


----------



## Helenbells (26 Jun 2020)

Have used the bike most days as I am more comfortable ebiking than walking. I have been doing the shopping on the bike, by cycling to a supermarket in the next town on a quiet route through a park. When done I phone OH and he comes to collect. Corona version of click&collect. He prefers the walk into our town, which has two steep hills. Most cyclists dismount up both. Ebike on high power and low gear manages with minimal effort. Even the Lycra brigade avoid these hills, preferring to bypass town through forest roads. Many more chubby lycras around, which is good, they are less than half my age and probably half my weight😏


----------

